# Pics From Betta



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

I though instead of spamming the forum with my pics I would just make this thread for me to have them on.
So here's my intro, also ill just be posting from my camera album, start to finish, when I hit the finish mark ill start taking live pics 


* Welcome To BettaBettas Photo Album Thing :bounce:*
*Face Reveal ->*










Bump:








This isn't my current tank setup remember


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## PondLinerRepair (Aug 16, 2016)

Wow! what shot you have taken of such a beautiful Betta, I really appreciated. Thanks for sharing


----------

